# [SOLVED] Setup was unable to format the partition.



## Mr Bean (May 12, 2011)

Hello, I have a computer which decided it didn't want to boot into Windows any more and so in the end thought it would be easier to backup the data and completely re-install Windows XP.

Now after trying so many different methods of installing Windows XP on to this system without success, I'm am inclined to believe that some component, like the motherboard, is faulty. I thought I'd post here first though in case I have missed something.

Basically when I get to the part of the Windows XP Setup where it asks to select a partition to install on to, I select the only partition there, format the drive to NTFS, and receive the message "_Setup was unable to format the partition. The disk may be damaged._" I receive the message regardless of whether I select "_NTFS_" or "_NTFS (Quick)_".

I have tried to rule out quite a few possibilities which are listed below and having repaired computers in the past am lucky enough to have a few spare components lying around to test with.

Things I have tried:


Using third-party software to format the drive to NTFS before running XP Setup disc. (Setup copies all files successfully, restarts the computer, the computer can't boot the hard drive displays error: "_A disk read error occurred_".)
Swapping hard drive with a known working one. (Same problems.)
Installing Ubuntu. (Installer crashes while copying files.)
Using different XP Setup discs.
Swapping IDE cable with a known working one.
Installing from USB flash drive.
Running Memtest from a CD. (After 1 pass results showed no errors.)
Updating BIOS to the latest version.
That's all I can remember trying at the moment.
I have stripped out all unnecessary components before trying these things to ensure it's not just a wireless card or something.

Any more suggestions are much appreciated as at this point I am willing to try anything.

Thanks.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*








and welcome to the Forum

I would run diagnostics on the hard drive 

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

See this for how to make a bootable cd:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/how-to-burn-a-bootable-iso-file-341778.html


----------



## dhanushkapg (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

This may be hard disk errors. it cant copy and read files. may be hardware bad sectors comes. Run HDD diagnostic tools to check whether sw bad sectors,


----------



## Mr Bean (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

Thanks for the responses.

I have done an "_Advanced Test_" on the drive using the "_Maxtor PowerMax_" software and after it taking more than 4 hours to complete the outcome is:
"_Congratulations! Your drive is certified error free._"


----------



## Mr Bean (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

After testing various different operating systems and using different methods of installing them, I really do think this must be a hardware issue.

I've tested the hard drive (as per my post above) and tested the ram using Memtest86+.

The only thing left that I think it could be is the motherboard.
I'm very tempted to just replace the motherboard altogether with a new one.

This would be a bit of a pain though and of course there is a cost involved, so before I take the plunge I would like to know if anyone else shares my opinion about the motherboard being the likely culprit?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

If it is an IDE drive, hook the cable to the Secondary controller plug (assuming you have that).


----------



## Mr Bean (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

The CD drive is currently using the secondary controller plug.
Shall I swap them around so that the CD drive uses the primary controller plug and the hard drive uses the secondary?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

Given your present situation, what can it hurt?


----------



## Mr Bean (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

Indeed sounds like a good idea to me.

Unfortunately though the same problem occurs 
"_Setup was unable to format the partition. The disk may be damaged._"


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

Verify the disk jumper is selected Master and that you are using the correct cable plug (middle for 40 wire and end for 80 wire).


----------



## Mr Bean (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

The disk jumper is set to Master and I tried setting it to Slave which didn't make a difference.

When you say correct cable plug I assume your talking about the fact that there are two available device connectors on the same cable?
The drive is connected to the end connector and I also tried connecting it to the middle one with the same result.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

Can you please clarify what you mean here:
"Running Memtest from a CD. (After 1 pass results showed no errors.)"
Do you mean literally 1 test or 1 pass of 8 tests and in either case you really need 4 full tests each with 8 passes to be sure of no errors.


----------



## Mr Bean (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

I mean 1 pass of 8 tests.

Yeah I've never really been sure on how many times you should let it run.
I will start that now.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

Instead of formatting, have you used Maxtor PowerMax to zero the drive?


----------



## Mr Bean (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

Yes I have tried a Low Level Format (Quick) using Maxtor PowerMax but will also try doing the Full one later.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*



Mr Bean said:


> I mean 1 pass of 8 tests.
> 
> Yeah I've never really been sure on how many times you should let it run.
> I will start that now.


Right that is the only way to be sure....


----------



## Mr Bean (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

Ok Memtest86 has finished doing 4 full passes and shows 0 errors.
I also tried doing a Full Low Level Format using Maxtor PowerMax and setup still has the same problem with the drive.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

Specifics on motherboard and hard drive time.


----------



## Mr Bean (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-7VM400M (rev. 2.x)
Hard Drive: Maxtor 5A250J0 [250GB]


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

I haven't come across any information that leads me to suspect that particular drive or that motherboard as a 'routine' cause for your issue.

Since you said "Swapping hard drive with a known working one. (Same problems.)" at the start, I would suggest that the psu be checked to verify it is supplying adequate power.

That's all I can think of. That comps like me - getting worn out.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

OK let's look at the main possibilities when an install of XP fails. Bad hard drive (and I really have trouble accepting any of the hard drive testing utilities, but you have tried another one), bad cd disk, bad cd drive and bad memory are all the main ones. Do we know if the disk will install on another pc? Can you try another optical drive?


----------



## Mr Bean (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*



CCT said:


> That comps like me - getting worn out.


Lol, fair enough. I appreciate your help so far and everyone else's.

I will try testing the PSU or possibly swapping it if I find I have a spare one with matching output power etc.



Rich-M said:


> OK let's look at the main possibilities when an install of XP fails. Bad hard drive (and I really have trouble accepting any of the hard drive testing utilities, but you have tried another one), bad cd disk, bad cd drive and bad memory are all the main ones. Do we know if the disk will install on another pc? Can you try another optical drive?


Yes I recently used the same disc to install XP on a laptop which was successful. I could try another optical drive but I don't think it's the problem as I have also tried installing a few Linux distributions via USB, which I've had experience with before, and they all failed to install.

I can't remember where I read it, but a guy on a forum who also couldn't install XP (different error message) said that Windows 95 did install successfully for him.
As I do have an old copy of Windows 95 I may also try this if the PSU turns out to be healthy. Not sure if it would help with diagnosing the issue though as obviously I don't want to use it as my actual OS.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

Xp is a more difficult install than Windows 95 and if that works then I would still bet on the hard drive being the issue. I remember being able to install Me on drives XP would not install on years ago but eventually the Me systems went down anyway as the drives were really the issue.


----------



## Mr Bean (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

I found a spare PSU with the same output power and gave that a try. Same result.

I also tried installing Windows 95, just out of interest really, and whilst it managed to complete the setup phase, it always booted with an error.

I agree it does sound like a hard drive problem but that would mean that both drives I've tried are faulty and that Maxtor PowerMax is wrong.
Could be possible I guess.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

I never had any faith in those hard drive testers and Maxtor drives are probably the worst. Samsung are pretty bad too IMHO.


----------



## Mr Bean (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

Well I bit the bullet and decided to order a new motherboard which came today.
So far so good, the drive was successfully formatted by the XP Install disc and is copying files as I type.
I've read some motherboard related issues in the past but nothing quite like this.

I will mark this topic as Solved as soon as XP installs successfully.
Thanks to everyone who helped with suggestions and advice!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Setup was unable to format the partition.*

Wow, you got it right then!


----------

